
Republican tax plan kills electric vehicle credit - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/11/republican-tax-plan-kills-electric-vehicle-credit/
======
JudasGoat
I'm afraid Tesla would have been treated better if they emphasized the
possibilities of powering their vehicles by coal.

------
organon21
Combined with the recent attacks on SpaceX, could this be part of a direct
attack on Elon Musk?

The latter seems to be at the forefront of disrupting the old-boys network of
both the rocketry and automobile industries.

